
The looming Series B funding crash - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/2011/07/11/series-b-funding-crash
======
wccrawford
I've never seen anyone use the word 'may' so many times. And a 'might' and
'perhaps' in the same sentence at the end really sets the tone well.

